# Opinions please-BEST 'inexpensive' spinning reel for vertical jigging



## REEL STAMAS (Jan 27, 2008)

I know all about Stella's, Van Staal's, etc., but what's the most reel for the $$, esp. for jigging...

I know similar questions have been asked, but not exactly...let's hear opinions...


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Stradic


----------



## grumendboat (Oct 10, 2007)

DIAWA BG THEY COME IN ALL SIZES AND ARE VERY HEAVY DUTY. NO PAINT ON THEM AND THE METAL HOLDS UP TO THE SALT. MY BG10 IS 12+YEARS OLD ANDFISHES GREAT. 60.00 TO 120.00


----------



## JOHNJOHN205 (Oct 2, 2007)

i would say a stradic as well the new ones have the same drag systm as the new sustains


----------



## REEL STAMAS (Jan 27, 2008)

Anybody else?...I had a Daiwa BG-90 that I used for Cobia/kings, very durable but sort of clunky & sloppy I thought...Still a helluva reel for $99 I must agree...never used it for jiggin' though, maybe I'll try another 1 (or Stradic) which model Stradic for grouper/AJ jiggin' & what do they cost???


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

> *lobsterman (1/31/2008)*Stradic




Ditto.


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

You might look at the Quantum, either the Boca or the Cabo. I have taken a lot of reels apart and they have the finest gears I have ever seen. Their lubricant seems to last forever. I have had a Cabo 60 for three years now and love it. You don't need anything larger than the 60 size. If you go shimano get the spheros instead of the Stradic. It is a heavier duty reel. The daiwa bg-90 is nice but heavy. They definitely hold up though. The penns are good but the rotor nut does work loose occaisionaly and the bail screw will loosen up on you. Just check them oncein a while and they are ok. The local tackle shops do carry the parts for them. The new fin-nor offshores are pretty stout but they weigh a ton.


----------



## FLYBOY (Oct 3, 2007)

Cabo anywhere from the 30-60 depending on what your targetingawesome reels for the money. I also have a okuma coranado a 65 and a 90they havethe bait feeding system so it's could be versatile for you as well. Boaters world in gulf breeze had the okuma 65 on sell last week for under $50 and I hear both Walmarts in navarre and gulf breeze are selling there reels at deep discounts and they both have the okuma 90.


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

Penn 8500 or 9500 or the Shimano Thunnus.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Shimano spheros 8000 or 12000


----------



## CAPT. PAUL REDMAN (Oct 3, 2007)

Another reel you might look at is the new Fin-nor offshore series ive got about 10 on my boat since penn changed from the old style . They have a huge drag system and hold an ass load of line. Ive used them for tuna and jacks and have had no problems thus far.

They have them at Gulf Breeze Bait and Tackle.around 149.00 to 159.00 depending on the size.


----------



## Chasin' Tales (Oct 2, 2007)

> *tunapopper (2/3/2008)*Shimano spheros 8000 or 12000




The spheros is a great reel! The 14000 is a big reel but I've caught several legal groupers and some big sharks with that reel with no problems at all.



The Diawa BG is another good, inexpensive reel.



I don't think you would go wrong with either.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

I second the fin nor! They were made with braided line in mind. I have the 7500 and it's awesome!


----------

